# Manx Rats



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

So, I'm pretty sure that one of my girls, Yuki, is a manx rat. I got her from a Petco, so I originally thought that part of her tail had been degloved and amputated or something similar. Awhile ago, I found a website that listed and described nearly every variety of rat you could imagine, manx being one of them. 

I can't find the site again, but I know it mentioned body shape and size often being different than a normal rat and she is definitely different from Akira. Yuki has a shorter body and her rear is more rounded. Her tail also feels different, its stiff while a normal tail is somewhat flexible.

I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about Manx rats such as possible health problems or how common they are.

This is the best picture I have of her that shows her tail. You can sort of see their different body shapes here.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Her tail really looks like an old injury to me. Standard rats can have different body shapes without being tailless...


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Her body shape looks normal to me, but I know nothing about Manx rats. If a body shape is an indicator then she looks like my rat with a stumpier tail.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

not a manx, just part of the tail amputated


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Definitely not a manx.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree with previous sentiments, she looks like a rat whose tail was amputated. Manx rats may have slightly different body shapes, but standard rats can too. I have a couple girls whose bodies are shorter and stumpier looking than the others, but they have perfectly normal tails. A well bred and well built manx should look exactly like a normal standard rat, minus the tail.


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

Actually, a well-bred and well-built manx rat should not look exactly like a standard rat minus the tail. They should have a rounded, more cobby appearance, especially in the rear end, but they should not have any balance issues. They should move the same as standard rats. In my experience, I've found that manx rats climb as well as standard rats since their back end is rounder to compensate for the lack of a tail. If a tailless rat has the look of a standard rat minus the tail, then the tail was amputated and it's not a true manx rat. Even manx cats have a more rounded, cobby appearance. 
Manx rat









Manx cat


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

if rats regulate their temperature with their tail, then I think it doesn't serve them well to breed tail less rats.
Just like with breeding "handicapped dogs' like English Bull dogs, who cannot exercise in nice weather, who cannot breed or birth naturally, breeding fainting goats, etc, I think we have gone too far. 
If you don't like tails, don't get a rat but get a GP. Just my HO


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

Rats use both their tails and their feet to help regulate their temperature. While manx rats are said to be more prone to heat related issues, it is not necessarily true. Any rat that is exposed to excess heat will have problems whether they are manx or standard. I know of many, many people who have owned manx rats who have never had issues with them in hot weather. It's not inhumane to breed manx rats as they function just as well as standard rats. Their lack of a tail does not affect how they live, just how they look, just like how dumbo rats have different ears. 
And for the record, a good quality manx doe can safely be bred, give birth and raise a litter. There have been many cases of this in the past few years that have all but eliminated the 'myth' that female manx can't safely be bred.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

deercreekrattery said:


> Actually, a well-bred and well-built manx rat should not look exactly like a standard rat minus the tail. They should have a rounded, more cobby appearance, especially in the rear end, but they should not have any balance issues. If a tailless rat has the look of a standard rat minus the tail, then the tail was amputated and it's not a true manx rat.


That is not necessarily. The standards don't call specifically for a rounded or cobby appearance, but in fact say that the rats _MAY_ have a rounded or cobby appearance. And being in discussions with well known and reputable manx breeders, it is ideal to not have that rounded and cobby body, but in fact have a body like that of a standard rat. It is that cobby, rounded body that may make the rat more prone to spinal or pelvic deformities. If that's the case, it would be ideal to breed away from that. 

And a rat lacking a tail that otherwise looks like a standard rat does NOT mean the tail was cropped. In some cases that may be true, but IF that were the case there is usually some other evidence, such as a nub of tail that would not otherwise be there, or partial tail (like the rat the OP was writing about), etc.


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

Sorraia said:


> That is not necessarily. The standards don't call specifically for a rounded or cobby appearance, but in fact say that the rats _MAY_ have a rounded or cobby appearance. And being in discussions with well known and reputable manx breeders, it is ideal to not have that rounded and cobby body, but in fact have a body like that of a standard rat. It is that cobby, rounded body that may make the rat more prone to spinal or pelvic deformities. If that's the case, it would be ideal to breed away from that.
> 
> And a rat lacking a tail that otherwise looks like a standard rat does NOT mean the tail was cropped. In some cases that may be true, but IF that were the case there is usually some other evidence, such as a nub of tail that would not otherwise be there, or partial tail (like the rat the OP was writing about), etc.


Anyone who has bred for good quality manx knows that the cobby, rounder appearance is pretty much a necessity to compensate for the lack of a tail. Without a tail, their balance is compromised and the rounder, cobby appearance helps their center of balance. A standard rat who is lacking a tail doesn't have this and will likely be unbalanced easily. Those manx rats who are built like standard rats tend to have the balance issue. I've seen my fair share of them whereas the cobby manx (not extremely cobby) have not had any issues. The extremely cobby manx are the ones that have the spinal issues. With manx, there's got to be a middle ground otherwise you are going to have problems.


----------

